# No Sound and Then No Picture



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

Turned on my system and I’ve got a picture from the Edge but no sound. I change sources and then come back to Tivo. No sound. I power down my system, including the Tivo, power on and now no sound and no picture. All black.

I turn the Edge around and unplug the HDMI. Immediately I’ve got my Denon AVR sending it’s basic pic to the TV, basically it says “Denon”. This tells me until I unplugged the HDMI from the back of the Edge, it was sending a signal. Unfortunately it was black and soundless.

So I plug the HDMI back into the Edge and everything is fine, I’ve got sound and picture. I know this is a basic first try to fix a problem and I’m glad it worked. I just find it odd the Tivo would send a signal that was basically black screen and no sound. I would have thought if the HDMI wasn’t quite seated properly, it wouldn’t be sending a signal at all. This implies to me that the HDMI was properly plugged in.

Is this something the Edge does when it starts getting flaky? It’s a year old.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

See if you can't determine a power on order/timing sequence that works.

Typically starting at one end of the 'chain' and waiting for each device to fully power on before powering on the next device in the 'chain' works most reliably.

-KP


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> See if you can't determine a power on order/timing sequence that works.
> 
> Typically starting at one end of the 'chain' and waiting for each device to fully power on before powering on the next device in the 'chain' works most reliably.
> 
> -KP


This was a one-of occurrence. The Edge woke up on the wrong side of the cable.


----------

